# Dave's not here man.



## Dave Leverich (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi all, 
I'm new to this forum as well (I know, shocking in this thread ;p).
A little history I suppose.
I started Taekwondo in 85 in the WTA, left that instructor and joined a school across town that was ATA. The school had just switched out of the old forms into the brand new Songahm forms, so the students knew the same forms I did, and were learning the same ones that were new to me etc.

I'm now 4th in ATA. Along the way I studied a year or so of Kung-Fu, a year of Tai Chi, pretty much constant Largo Mano Escrima, a few intense months of Wing Chun, and bits here and there. Primarily though, I'm a Taekwondo kicker.

Anyway, I found the forum while doing a google search. I've been trying to research the ATA's link back to the kwans, realizing that HU Lee studied under GM Uhm, and GM Sun of CDK, but that his military time must have been ODK (as they recognized CDK rank only).

So here I am ;D.

Ps. I'm kind of a goofball.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 12, 2006)

Dave glad to have you and don't worry you will fit in witht he rest of us.
I;m a TKD'er as well


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey Dave, welcome to Martial Talk! You're not the only TKD goofballs here.....Miles is one, too.:ultracool 

Actually, the TKD area is full of great folks. Miles is top notch.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Dave Leverich (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome everyone 

Is there a 'mark all' button somewhere? Holy cow there's a lot of 'new' posts hehe.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk. Love the "Dave's not here" reference.  Enjoy the board!


----------



## matt.m (Dec 12, 2006)

A lot of us tkders are goofy.  Not to worry.  Welcome to the group


----------



## Kacey (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

More TKDers... yay!


----------



## MJS (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## Drac (Dec 12, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT and happy posting

B


----------



## Carol (Dec 13, 2006)

Open up, man, I got the stuff!!

Welcome Dave!  Glad you joined us!


----------



## Drac (Dec 13, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Open up, man, I got the stuff!!
> 
> Welcome Dave! Glad you joined us!


 
If I had a dollar for everythime I heard that bit I could retire today..


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm sure you'll be telling us how you can't go to class because of an earache!

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 13, 2006)

Welcome to the group!

AoG


----------



## Carol (Dec 13, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> I'm sure you'll be telling us how you can't go to class because of an earache!
> 
> Welcome to MT and enjoy!
> 
> Jeff


 

Earache, my eye!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 13, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Earache, my eye!


Thank you Carol!  

I was hoping someone would follow up on that!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 13, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Open up, man, I got the stuff!!
> 
> Welcome Dave!  Glad you joined us!



"No, _I'm_ Dave."


----------



## Miles (Dec 13, 2006)

IcemanSK said:


> Hey Dave, welcome to Martial Talk! You're not the only TKD goofballs here.....Miles is one, too.:ultracool
> 
> Actually, the TKD area is full of great folks. Miles is top notch.


 
Hey, I resemble that remark! (please read in your best "Curley" voice)

Welcome to MT!

Miles


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 13, 2006)

Dave Leverich said:


> Ps. I'm kind of a goofball.


 
You can never have enough Goofballs

Welcome to MT Dave!  D-A-V-E!


----------



## Dave Leverich (Dec 13, 2006)

Rofl, what a bunch of nuts 

But hey, I should fit right in!

My dad used to answer the door like that, he'd know it twas me and go 'Dave's not here man', finally I was old enough and had watched the movies so yeah, running dialog heh.

Thanks all, I feel welcome indeed


----------



## exile (Dec 13, 2006)

Greetings Dave, welcome to the board (I see you've already met some of our more unruly members ). It's good to have you with us, and any info you have on the linkages between ATA and the other TKD organizations in terms of lineages and so on will be very welcome here!


----------



## Dave Leverich (Dec 13, 2006)

I've actually been working on that some. Trying to piece the whole thing together in a non-denominational way.

From what I've learned, ITA was an ATA offshoot from 1983-5ish?
HTF is from GM Jack Pierce via ATA, in 1993ish (Fluffy would have the exact date, or I'll ask GMP next time we bs). GMP is a close personal friend so I can find out relatively easily on that one.
Those are the only two that come right to mind on lineage starting in the ATA.

But then, look at Han Mu Do. DR/GM Kimm originally was in the ATA, with GM He Il Cho as well. (see: http://www.hanmudo.com/bio06.html) I remember seeing pictures of GM Cho's insanely powerful jump reverse side kick into a bag, splitting the bag, and saw the ATA  patch. in an old BB mag.

It's my understanding that the ATA was the American arm of the ITF originally. Which makes sense to me. E GM H.U. Lee was originally from CDK under GM Sun, and GM Uhm. Then ODK when he served in the military (teaching on Osan AFB). GM Chuck Norris mentioned that he had been one of his first instructors there.

So it's a hodge podge of history, I'm trying to piece everything together in an accurate fashion.

There's a CM here that studied for some 15 years under GM Lee, perhaps I can fill in some blanks there. (That's actually what led me to this forum, a post about the history).

Anyway, I do appreciate all the warm welcomes. I hope to be an asset.


----------



## exile (Dec 13, 2006)

Dave Leverich said:


> I've actually been working on that some. Trying to piece the whole thing together in a non-denominational way.
> 
> From what I've learned, ITA was an ATA offshoot from 1983-5ish?
> HTF is from GM Jack Pierce via ATA, in 1993ish (Fluffy would have the exact date, or I'll ask GMP next time we bs). GMP is a close personal friend so I can find out relatively easily on that one.
> ...



Hee Il Cho was originally ATF??? Well I'll be.... somthing-ed! I've heard about his vandalism with respect to heavy bags, though... would have loved to have seen those pictures.



Dave Leverich said:


> It's my understanding that the ATA was the American arm of the ITF originally. Which makes sense to me. E GM H.U. Lee was originally from CDK under GM Sun, and GM Uhm. Then ODK when he served in the military (teaching on Osan AFB). GM Chuck Norris mentioned that he had been one of his first instructors there.
> 
> So it's a hodge podge of history, I'm trying to piece everything together in an accurate fashion.



Good luck with this venture---it's actually a good enterprise not just for sheer historical curiosity, but as a way of presented a more integrated picture of TKD in N. America which might have the effect---if people learn enough about it---of diminishing some of the sectarian back-biting that TKD is prone to (though as far as I can see, not nearly as much as some of the other MAs). 



Dave Leverich said:


> There's a CM here that studied for some 15 years under GM Lee, perhaps I can fill in some blanks there. (That's actually what led me to this forum, a post about the history).
> 
> Anyway, I do appreciate all the warm welcomes. I hope to be an asset.



Don't worry about that, you already _are_ an asset! This is actually some of the first historically detailed information I've run across on the ATA... I hope you continue this project, it's very worthwhile.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Dec 13, 2006)

I'll do what i can!

Actually GM Cho was ATA, not ATF (yet another TKD org hehe).
But, last I heard that ended a while back. I know one of his nieces on another TKD site, I'll see if I can't find out more via that route as well.

Dr. Kimm might be a good source as well.

Also, GM Robinson from Sacremento might be helpful. He's 8th/GM in WTF now, but was ATA for aeons. Of course he started as WTF but when he got back from Korea, no one but the ATA would honor his certs. (I understand at that time, actual Korean TKD was frowned upon over American versions).

Anyway, it should be an interesting journey.


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome...glad to have another ATA goofball here!


----------



## Dave Leverich (Dec 20, 2006)

Hehe, I know there's more hiding in the woodworks 

Have a great Christmas everyone!


----------



## JOHN PATTON (May 29, 2007)

LOL Im here he he he . I started in the WTA in 1978 then had my instructor go into the air force and was with out a instructor .I got to my brown belt .I met Dave at a Joe Lewis seminar in first part of 86 then I joined the ATA in 86 .Now I have my 5th degree and own a school .I bought a school in 98 .Ive boxed and wresled and done some judo . Dave and I have been great friends now over 20 years.:ultracool


----------



## Shaderon (May 29, 2007)

Hi Dave and welcome, I'm TKD too :wavey:

I can see you and Exile are really going to get on....  hey they found you a playmate Ex!   :lol:


----------



## kidswarrior (May 29, 2007)

Welcome, Dave. You've already got a sampling of some of our goofiness here.  Enjoy.  ANd actually I see you've been here a few months now. Glad you've stuck with us.


----------



## 14 Kempo (May 29, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT ... enjoy!


----------



## Dave Leverich (May 29, 2007)

Hehe, I think the ATA is finding us 
Welcome Mr. P! I saw Balrog too.


----------



## mjd (May 29, 2007)

Kicker's are good :mst: , don't have to worry about putting your foot in your mouth here, I hold the record.

welcome


----------



## Zida'sukara (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello Dave, welcome to the board!! 

L.
Barbara


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jun 5, 2007)

Hehe, thanks! You too


----------



## seasoned (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome Dave, it looks like you are already having fun, enjoy.


----------

